# Happy Birthday Griffin!



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

It's hard to believe that this little baby...











...is a year old now! I love you with all my heart little Griffin and you'll always, always be a puppy to me!


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

Happy Birthday Little Cutie Pie Griffin!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

No way??? A year already? Where in the heck has time gone? I remember you trying to pick out a name. . He is so so cute !! Love that little boy!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor:celebrate - firewor. oh I almost forget!! Happy Birthday Griffin hope you have a great day!!!


Furbabies mom said:


> No way??? A year already? Where in the heck has time gone? I remember you trying to pick out a name. . He is so so cute !! Love that little boy!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Happy, Happy Birthday!


----------



## Super3*k (Feb 26, 2013)

Wow...Griffin is sooo cute..is he a year in the bottom photo? He still looks like a puppy to me! Adorable!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Happy birthday sweet little Griffin!! May you have a wooftaculous day!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Griffin!!! You were a beautiful pup and grew into such a handsome boy!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:cheer:HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GRIFFIN :cheer: You are every bit as cute today as you were then. You look tiny in that picture. :wub: I hope that you and Phoebe celebrate together - I'm sure Mommy has special plans.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Griffin - Awntie Lynn, your GodMom, hopes that you have a wonderful 1st birthday. Lacie, Tilly and Secret all send their love too.:chili::chili::chili:

And remember to tell your Mom that Angels are perpetual puppies. Secret is over 11 and still a little imp!!! Very puppy-llike. :wub:

Don't forget to watch the mail for birthday presents. :thumbsup:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow! Can't believe he's a year already! Happy birthday, Mr. Cutie pie!


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## IvysMom (Dec 24, 2012)

Such a cutie Griffin is! And he still does look very much like a puppy, even at age 1!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness he is so cute he doesn't even look real. Happy Birthday little man.


----------



## Lili 1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

. Happy Birthday Griffin. Hope you have a great day!! 

Your so adorable!!arty:arty:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday sweetie!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I'm so busy lately, I feel like I'm not spending enough time with my fluffs. I put one of Griffin's bed's in my studio and he naps in there. I'm always worried a shard of glass will go flying but I did put his bed out of the danger zone. 

I feel guilty for not doing something extra special for him today but the way I treat Griffin and my other fluffs, you'd think it was their birthday, Christmas and Valentines Day all rolled into one! :HistericalSmiley: Still, he's my special one and I feel so lucky to have him. Just like I feel so lucky to have found Spoiled Maltese. :wub:


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

Happy Happy Birthday Griffin! You are so cute!!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Happy birthday, Griffin you little doll!!!
:cheer::cheer::cheer:

tell your mommy that she needs to post pictures of you more often...Aunty Sylie forgot how gosh darn cute you are.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Happy 1st Birthday little man! arty:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

*:cheer: HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEET BOY!!! :cheer:*

I hope you had a wonderful birthday with lots of attention and extra treats!!


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

G...........Great! You don't look your age:smrofl: 

R...........Ready to pawty?:chili:

I............Is he available?:wub:

F............Fabulous Maltese:Cute Malt: 

F............First Birthday, let's celebrate:drinkup:

I............In my opinion a cutie patutie:ThankYou:

N...........Never leave Mommy's sight:heart:





*


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Happy Birthday Cutie*****

*From Yogi & His Mommy**
*Hope you like this Griffin.*


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

He is just adorable..:wub: Happy Birthday, little man!!!:chili::chili:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday little man! Can't believe you're a year old already! Seemed like not that long ago we were helping your mom pick out a name for you!


----------



## tucky (Mar 1, 2013)

He is soo cuteee!! Happy Birthdayy


----------



## Madeleinesmommy (Nov 30, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!!! Have a great doggie birthday!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Oh Griffin I am sorry for being late on this post!!! Happy belated birthday you are one cute man!!!! Hope you enjoyed your day......and many wishes for you for health,love,luck and wealth!!!! xoxox


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

How time flies! Happy Birthday, Griffin!!!! I agree, he still looks like a puppy! Such a cutie pie!!


----------

